# Video of 2 Sundown Sa12's single 6" aero



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

Cabin is not sealed off completely yet from the trunk so I expect to gain a little when that is done. Amp gain is sitting at half, need to hook it up to a DD1 before I really push the subs. Running a RF T1500.1bd to the 12's @ 1ohm

Little demo of them doing work to my roof..

Bye bye - YouTube


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Are you running stereo subs, because it looks like your subs are playing out of phase at 0:15


----------



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

IBcivic said:


> Are you running stereo subs, because it looks like your subs are playing out of phase at 0:15


no they are running mono to the amp and the dvc are wired in parallel for 1 ohm. I checked the box before hooking it up and it's reading 1 ohm. I think the camera is playing tricks on us but it won't hurt to double check.

The amp is a monoblock also, so I'm not sure it would be possible for it to play stereo even if my wiring was fubar


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Sea world(1) - YouTube


----------



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

Good old seaworld the family loves that place


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

IBcivic said:


> Are you running stereo subs, because it looks like your subs are playing out of phase at 0:15


it's the way the "Shutter" works on low speed digital cameras and ****


----------



## rsfaze (Sep 29, 2009)

Ya it was shot with my phone


----------

